# tank rednose uk



## debo (Jul 30, 2008)

hi every1, does any1 know any info on a famous dog from the uk called tank aka motti whos sired dogs called bandit, kavin and a bitch called kissy? here is a photo of him.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe its just the picture but his face has a bull terrier look to it.

Do you know the dogs bloodlines or the registered name or something like that. Its very hard to find anything off a dogs call name.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

He looks like a Bull terrier crossed to a staffy.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I see the bull terrier staffy cross as well


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know of stormer and psycho from the uk,both were irish staffs.
google it.you may find something out,he looks beautiful!


----------



## debo (Jul 30, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Yeah I see the bull terrier staffy cross as well


mmmm well 1 of his sons was conditioned to 85lbs and like i said hes a very well known dog in the uk :thumbsup:


----------



## debo (Jul 30, 2008)

*thats funny!*



Sampsons Dad said:


> He looks like a Bull terrier crossed to a staffy.


because






and






are daughter and son off tank and i'd say they look like your dog.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to dissapoint you, but Tank is not at all pure. He is infact a Bandogge. He is crossed with DDB.

Hope this helps a little.

Steve


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

speaking of ddb's. does anyone have any experience with them? how about as a working dog? im thinkn of putting a ddb on the short list for my next pup.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

good luck,youll have to search a good while for a great working ddb,but they make good guards and theres one by the name of vulcan in the usa that is quite the beast....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

check this if your interested in a nice working ddb,get it out of vulcan at tuff n nuff kennels..
VULCAN DOGUE DE BORDEAUX PAGE


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah i havent found any that look athletic enough for me. and there is no consistency in the kennels, looks like there are 5 or 6 head types alone. vulcan there is one of the more athletic ones, maybe i need to keep looking. thanx


----------



## Azim (2 mo ago)

debo said:


> hi every1, does any1 know any info on a famous dog from the uk called tank aka motti whos sired dogs called bandit, kavin and a bitch called kissy? here is a photo of him.
> View attachment 2072


----------



## Azim (2 mo ago)

debo said:


> hi every1, does any1 know any info on a famous dog from the uk called tank aka motti whos sired dogs called bandit, kavin and a bitch called kissy? here is a photo of him.
> View attachment 2072


Ye Bro he sired to many dogs I had 1the only 1 spit double of moti from the exact bloodline


----------



## Azim (2 mo ago)

Azim said:


> Ye Bro he sired to many dogs I had 1the only 1 spit double of moti from the exact bloodline


----------



## Azim (2 mo ago)

Then I bred a few myself this was 4 of them


----------



## Azim (2 mo ago)




----------

